# Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro



## Peral81 (8. September 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wir fahren anfang November an den Ebro nach Meqenenza zum Barsch und Zander Angeln,
In letzter zeit höre ich viel das seit Monaten nicht viel auf Barsch und Zander geht!
Hat von euch jemand erfahrung in letzter Zeit hemacht?

Vielen Dank im vorraus gruß Peral81


----------



## Eramis (5. November 2015)

*AW: Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro*

Falls du infos hast oder bekommst sag mir bitte Bescheid. Wir fahren ebenfalls bald hin.


----------



## Krallblei (5. November 2015)

*AW: Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro*

Hi

Mein Tackledealer war Ende September 3 Wochen.. hat nur kleinere um die 50-60cm gefangen. Nichts größeres dabei. Das Jahr davor anscheinend massig grosse.


----------



## tomsen83 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro*

Fakt ist, dass es sich um sehr großes Gewässer mit unendlich vielen Strukturen handelt. Fakt ist auch, dass man ohne Gewässerkenntnis und Erfahrung zwar fängt, aber das ganze durchaus mühselig sein kann. Nachdem ich mir das einmal gegeben habe, würde ich zukünftig für den ersten Tag immer einen Guide anheuern um mir die aktuellen Gegebenheiten vor Ort erklären zu lassen. Das macht die nächsten Tage deutlich erfolgreicher...


----------



## ganralf (6. November 2015)

*AW: Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro*

Tomsen83 hat vollkommen Recht. Vor allem sind es in Mequinenzua ZWEI Gewässer (oberer und unterer Stau), die bezüglich Wassertrübung, Struktur, Gewässertiefe, Wassertemperatur etc. extrem unterschiedlich sind. Gewässerkenntnis zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt ist Vorraussetzung, um zu fangen. Ein Guiding zum Beginn des Urlaubs ist - falls man sich nicht auskennt - absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## csi-zander (13. November 2015)

*AW: Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro*

Absolut richtig!!
Und jedes Jahr, wenn das Hochwasser im Frühjahr 'dadurchgegangen' ist, sieht es anders aus!
Dann kommt einer her, hat 2014 gut gefangen, angelt 2015 an den gleichen Stellen und es geht nicht viel.
Dann wird verkündet; Ebro ist tot, 2015 ist ein schei... Jahr,
etc. 
Also horcht Euch bei den Einheimischen um, tuckert die Gebiete mit dem Echolot ab -oder viel einfacher; nehmt Euch am Anfang einen Guide.
Aber macht Euch nicht ins Höschen, oder einen Kopf, weil Ihr von 'Urlaubsanglern' hört, 2015 wäre ein schlechtes Jahr und es ginge nix.
Wenn Ihr das anständig angeht, wird's ein großartiger Urlaub!! -denn die Fische sind da!


----------



## Fishing365 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin ca. 4 Wochen im Jahr am Ebro! Zumeist aber am oberen Stausee da dort erstens mein Boot liegt und zweitens die Natur viel schöner ist! 

Der obere See ist auf Barsch und Zander gesehen sicher das beste Gewässer in Europa was die Anzahl der Fischdichte betrifft! Zander und Barsche kann man eigentlich das ganze Jahr in großen Stückzahlen fangen, aber wie in den Posts oben schon geschrieben der Stausee ist riesig und ohne Gewässerkentnisse schwer zu befischen! Ein Guide ist durchaus zu empfehlen wobei es am oberen Stausee nur begrenzt gute Guides gibt! 

Zu 2015 kann ich nur sagen es war auf Zander und Barsch sehr sehr gut! Und 2016 hat bei mir am Ebro mit Zander 82 cm begonnen ;-)) (01.01.2016)

Sollte wer Tipps auf Zander Barsch und Schwarzbarsch am Oberen See oder Zander am unteren brauchen bitte einfach an mich wenden! Helfe da sehr gerne!! 

Lg
Fishing365


----------



## Eramis (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Barsch / Zanderangeln am Ebro*

Hi darauf werde ich gerne zurückkommen ich bin vom 1-10.10. im Urlaub-nach-Mass Camp und Wegen Zander dort


----------

